

Site which posts huge amount of (non-hacking)problems to solve - mlxer

I once found a site where people in general(I think) posts all kind of interesting problems to solve, ie not just hacking problems but physics, environment, chem, economy, etc.
Real world problems, not school quizzes. Anyone know what I'm talking about?
======
fwdbureau
Assuming you're not referring to yahoo Questions, there's a nice list here,
maybe your site was included? Brainrack and InnoCentive seem to match your
description: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_crowdsourcing_projects>

------
user24
project euler? <http://projecteuler.net/>

~~~
mlxer
Nope, nothing like that, more like what was posted below. Euler is great for
programming exercises though.

